# INSTALLAZIONE SENZA LETTORE CD-ROM! HELP!!!

## eth0

Ciao a tutti e grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto ,

ho questo tipo di problema quà: mi hanno regalato 5 notebook di qualche hanno fa perfettamente funzionanti ma senza lettore cd-rom, soltanto il misero floppy... vorrei farli viaggiare a mille con una bella Gentoo sopra; non sono un super-esperto, ma le mie belle soddisfazioni me le sono tolte... ora però ho bisogno di aiuto perchè veramente non saprei come fare.

Posso, ovviemante, mettere i notebooks in rete con altri PC (che NON hanno connessione ad internet!) ma non ho idea di come poter installarci la "metadistro" !

Aiutatemi, grazie !

----------

## .:chrome:.

senza connessione a internet mi pare davvero dura...

hanno almeno l'interfaccia di rete? se ce l'hanno io proverei a veder se posso fare un boot da rete

----------

## X-Drum

se intanto li metti in rete puoi sfruttare il lettore cd di qualche altro pc

è questo è fattibilissimo e con poco sforzo,

quindi boot da floppy con sistema minimale e tutto il resto (snapshot,stage)

lo prelevi da un altro pc via ssh, nc, ftp, vedi tu.

per internet sono guai come detto da k.gothmog,

o hai la connessione o cicca, i sorgenti ti servono

almeno su una macchina

----------

## GiRa

Beh potresti copiare /usr/portage/distfiles che hai sulla tua attuale gentoo. Tanto non credo che su un portatile tu metta più roba che su un desktop.

Poi per quei SW differenti appena becchi una connessione sistemi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> di qualche hanno fa

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Passando adesso a cose più serie ti consiglio di leggere il manuale per l'installazione, trovi subito indicazioni  *Quote:*   

> Per effettuare una installazione in assenza di rete è possibile consultare il Manuale Gentoo 2005.0 che contiene istruzioni in proposito.

 

Io non ho mai provato ma non dovrebbe essere così difficile, al massimo non hai i pacchetti aggiornatissimi ma senza internet non penso che tu possa pretendere più di tanto  :Wink: 

P.S. potresti riscrive il titolo evitando di usare sempre il maiuscolo e cancellare help in fondo ? ti avremmo aiutato lo stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

Potresti anche spostare il disco fisso su una macchina compatibile, installare il sistema, e rispostare il disco sul portatile.

----------

## X-Drum

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Beh potresti copiare /usr/portage/distfiles che hai sulla tua attuale gentoo. Tanto non credo che su un portatile tu metta più roba che su un desktop.

 

unitamente a quello, per effettuare una installazione offline, è necessario anche adoperare

la snapshot del portage della macchina dal quale prelevi i distfiles, 

altirmenti si avranno a disposizione dei distfiles inutili....

esempio: il portage della macchina "ricevente" i distfiles

cercherebbe di installare sys-fs/udev-056 mentre hai

tutti i distfiles per sys-fs/udev-058 e cosi via...

quindi bastarebbe prelevare via ssh da una macchina:

la directory /usr/portage che includerà la 

snapshot ed i distfiles, dopo aver lanciato su tale

macchina:

```
emerge sync
```

e un

```
emerge -f nomepacchetto
```

( quest'ultimo ripetuto per ogni pkg che si intende installare)

----------

## GiRa

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Beh potresti copiare /usr/portage/distfiles che hai sulla tua attuale gentoo. Tanto non credo che su un portatile tu metta più roba che su un desktop. 
> 
> unitamente a quello, per effettuare una installazione offline, è necessario anche adoperare
> 
> la snapshot del portage della macchina dal quale prelevi i distfiles, 

 

??? Caspita! Volevo clonare la mia installazione da x86_64 su un x86: se copio i distfiles miei si arrangia portage a verificare se non vanno bene e scaricare quelli opportuni?

Se sono troppo OT tolgo e apro un altro thread.

----------

## Tiro

i portatili supportano il boot da rete via PXE?

Anche io ho un portatile di qlc anno fa senza cd ed anche senza floppy. Per l'installazione di gentoo ho fatto un sistema per client diskless che supportano il boot da rete.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> i portatili supportano il boot da rete via PXE?

 

che domanda è?  :Smile: 

dipende se lo supportano la tua scheda di rete ed il tuo BIOS, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Tiro wrote:*   i portatili supportano il boot da rete via PXE? 
> 
> che domanda è? 
> 
> dipende se lo supportano la tua scheda di rete ed il tuo BIOS, no? 

 

vabbè...era sottointeso...  :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Tiro wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*    *Tiro wrote:*   i portatili supportano il boot da rete via PXE? 
> 
> che domanda è? 
> 
> dipende se lo supportano la tua scheda di rete ed il tuo BIOS, no?  
> ...

 

k.gothmog infatti hai riposto che dipende dal portatile,

non è detto che tutti i portatili supportino tale feature

----------

## eth0

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> se intanto li metti in rete puoi sfruttare il lettore cd di qualche altro pc
> 
> è questo è fattibilissimo e con poco sforzo,
> 
> quindi boot da floppy con sistema minimale e tutto il resto (snapshot,stage)
> ...

 

... ok per internet, ma per un'installazione minimale, posso benissimo utilizzare i CD's di Gentoo che potrei leggere dal lettore cd del mio desktop... collegandoci i notebooks in rete... o no ?!

Quello che mi interessava inoltre sapere e se facendo il boot da un floppy che devo ancora crearmi (ho letto la guida per farlo ma lo trovo veramente difficile...), riuscirò a caricarmi i drivers che mi servono per comandare la mia scheda PCMCIA in modo da accedere al desktop ?

Grazie ancora, eth0 .

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> ... ok per internet, ma per un'installazione minimale, posso benissimo utilizzare i CD's di Gentoo che potrei leggere dal lettore cd del mio desktop... collegandoci i notebooks in rete... o no ?!

 

no, perché i sorgenti di quello che ti devi compilare nn sono ci certo sui CD

io mi orienterei su un'altra distribuzione, da installare via rete

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema principe è trovare una soluzione per eseguire il boot. poi un modo per mettere i distfiles via rete lo si trova... mi viene in mente webfs... in ogni caso credo che se tu hai il livecd minimale di gentoo, e un portatile con una porta usb puoi riversare il live su pendrive e poi fare il boot da floppy. successivamente il resto risulta abb. facile. calcola che cmq prima del chroot puoi anche montare distfiles in nfs.

----------

## eth0

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *eth0 wrote:*   ... ok per internet, ma per un'installazione minimale, posso benissimo utilizzare i CD's di Gentoo che potrei leggere dal lettore cd del mio desktop... collegandoci i notebooks in rete... o no ?! 
> 
> no, perché i sorgenti di quello che ti devi compilare nn sono ci certo sui CD
> 
> io mi orienterei su un'altra distribuzione, da installare via rete

 

... come non ci sono i sorgenti nei CD's d'installazione di Gentoo ?!?!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> ... come non ci sono i sorgenti nei CD's d'installazione di Gentoo ?!?!

 

no. c'è solo la base per avviare il sistema

non so se hai mai fatto un'installazione di gentoo, ma anche il bootstrap, che è la prima cosa che fa, scarica tutto da internet

----------

## gutter

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... come non ci sono i sorgenti nei CD's d'installazione di Gentoo ?!?!

 

Prova a dare un'occhiata qui dovrebbe esserci una sipegazione abbastanza chiara della struttura dei CD disponibili per l'installzione e di cosa contiene ciascuno di esso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *eth0 wrote:*   ... come non ci sono i sorgenti nei CD's d'installazione di Gentoo ?!?! 
> 
> no. c'è solo la base per avviare il sistema
> 
> non so se hai mai fatto un'installazione di gentoo, ma anche il bootstrap, che è la prima cosa che fa, scarica tutto da internet

 

Scusa ma (ho dovuto copiare da quello inglese perchè quello italiano mi da problemi) *Gentoo Linux 2005.0 x86 Handbook wrote:*   

>  The Universal Installation CD contains everything you need to install Gentoo. It provides stage3 files for common architectures, source code for the extra applications you need to choose from and, of course, the installation instructions for your architecture.

  e più avanti come risposta alla domanda "Posso fare a meno (della rete ndt)" dice  *Quote:*   

> Generally, you don't need a working network connection to install Gentoo using the Universal Installation CD. However, there are some circumstances where you do want to have a working Internet connection:
> 
>     * The stage3 files that are stored in the Universal Installation CD do not match your architecture and you need to download the correct stage3 file
> 
>     * You need to install a specific networking application that will allow you to connect to the Internet which isn't available on the Universal Installation CD but is supported by the Installation CD (i.e. you can connect to the Internet using the Installation CD but the necessary sources are not available on the Installation CD)
> ...

 

Quindi direi che in line di massima dovrebbe poter installare gentoo anche senza internet.

Sempre che non mi sia rimbambito e non abbia capito un cavolo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

puoi installare partendo da stage3. non sono presenti i distfiles x il system

----------

## eth0

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *eth0 wrote:*   
> 
> ... come non ci sono i sorgenti nei CD's d'installazione di Gentoo ?!?! 
> 
> Prova a dare un'occhiata qui dovrebbe esserci una sipegazione abbastanza chiara della struttura dei CD disponibili per l'installzione e di cosa contiene ciascuno di esso.

 

... scusatemi forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro e preciso: io ho 3 CD's d'installazione che contengono gli stages 1, 2 e 3; supponendo che io riesca a crearmi un floppy per poter far fare il boot ai notebooks e considerando che hanno una scheda PCMCIA supportata (Netgear), pensate che il floppy mi faccia caricare i drivers per la scheda di modo che io possa connettermi al PC desktop e scaricarmi lo stage sul notebook ed installare così il sistema ?

... di nuovo grazie !

----------

## gutter

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... scusatemi forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro e preciso: io ho 3 CD's d'installazione che contengono gli stages 1, 2 e 3
> 
> 

 

Solo una domanda: ma dove hai preso questi CD?

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> supponendo che io riesca a crearmi un floppy per poter far fare il boot ai notebooks e considerando che hanno una scheda PCMCIA supportata (Netgear), pensate che il floppy mi faccia caricare i drivers per la scheda di modo che io possa connettermi al PC desktop e scaricarmi lo stage sul notebook ed installare così il sistema ?
> 
> 

 

Dovresti cercare una minidistro su floppy che contenga il driver per la PCMCIA e per il chip della scheda di rete.

----------

## Ic3M4n

in generale tutto è possibile. esistono anche distro linux che stanno su un floppy e le usano come firewall, quindi hanno di sicuro i tool per le reti. cmq in linea di principio "tutto è possibile"

----------

## eth0

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo una domanda: ma dove hai preso questi CD?
> 
> 

 

...beh, sono pubblicati un pò da tutte le varie riviste orientate all'open source ed a Linux in particolare... il primo Cd è quello di avvio + stage 1, e gli altri, contengono gli altri stages.

----------

## gutter

 *eth0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...beh, sono pubblicati un pò da tutte le varie riviste orientate all'open source ed a Linux in particolare... il primo Cd è quello di avvio + stage 1, e gli altri, contengono gli altri stages.

 

Credo che i CD in questione siano quelli rilasciati ufficialmente dai developer di gentoo ovvero:

install-<arch>-minimal-2005.0.iso

install-<arch>-universal-2005.0.iso

packages-<arch>-2005.0.iso

Il primo è un semplice liveCD che non contiene alcuno stage e presuppone una connessione ad internet per iniziare l'installazione. Il secondo contiene gli stage-{1,2,3} e permette quindi anche una installazione senza la connessione ad internet usando stage3 + GRP contenuti nel terzo CD (packages-<arch>-2005.0.iso).

Spero che adesso il discorso sia chiaro.

----------

